# Need a flexible and lightweight board



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

What difference does board weight make? out of curiousity.

Will you be bootpacking this noodle?


----------



## Combat_medic (Oct 3, 2012)

It's for my lift off. It doesn't usually make a difference, but I would like my next board to be something lighter than a banana definitely. 

Not bootpacking.

I was looking at the Rome reverb rocker. what you think?


Oh and I would like to pop wheelies when in the mood for messing around like that. I was barely lifting the banana even when I was bending all the way back.. I don't like that.

what do you suggest?

-light
-soft/noodle
-excllent for jumps
-rail and box dominator


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

forget weight. nobody knows or cares what boards weigh.

in a general sense, a heavier board might very well be more durable. I know of several examples where this is true. Durable boards are desired for jibbing.

you could bring a scale with you to a shop...


----------



## Combat_medic (Oct 3, 2012)

you gna lecture me? or suggest me a board?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Signal Park


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Arbor Westmark which is a bit more on the all-mountain park side or Arbor Draft which is very soft. Very lightweight boards as well.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Combat_medic said:


> you gna lecture me? or suggest me a board?


that's a solid way to win people over...


----------



## Combat_medic (Oct 3, 2012)

what do you guys think about the Rome artifact rocker? For my kind of description that i listed


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought the skate banana was soft.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

anything but a lib or gnu... youll be stepping in the right direction... my swindle was pretty light..


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Kinda surprised im the first to suggest...but NS! One of my riding buddies is about to make the conversion from Skate Banana to an NS. I have the SL and thats what he is looking into...but since you said you didnt think the flex was soft enough on the Skate Banana I would probably check out the CT or the EVO. Because if I remember right when I rode his Skate Banana it was a lil more flexy than my SL, def heavier and less stable tho.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Combat_medic said:


> It's for my lift off. It doesn't usually make a difference, but I would like my next board to be something lighter than a banana definitely.
> 
> Not bootpacking.
> 
> ...


I suggest you learn to butter. Buttering is not "leaning". You have to use muscles to press and butter. 

Closest thing you'll get to something that is awesome on both jumps and rails is an Arbor Wetmark, Flow Verve, Signal Park Flat, or a Salomon Drift rocker. But none of those are going to be easier to press than a Banana. But they are all better boards overall.


----------



## aplummer (Oct 8, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I suggest you learn to butter. Buttering is not "leaning". You have to use muscles to press and butter.
> 
> Closest thing you'll get to something that is awesome on both jumps and rails is an Arbor Wetmark, Flow Verve, Signal Park Flat, or a Salomon Drift rocker. But none of those are going to be easier to press than a Banana. But they are all better boards overall.


You talk about the flow verve which I am very much interested in. I am looking for a park board or more so for kickers. I already have a ride machete. am I going to notice much difference going with the flow or a NS evo. I do need a replacement the machete is badly damaged.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If youre looking to replace a Machete go for the Era. Stiffer overall than the Verve with a sintered base. Similar to an Evo but I say better. Lighter and the rolled base between the feet makes flat basing super stable and front boards catch free.


----------



## aplummer (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you think some think slightly softer to be better in the park. Probably 70/30 jumps to rails. Doesn't have to be the same as machete just best I can get for that use. I have other boards for the rest of the mountain


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

aplummer said:


> Do you think some think slightly softer to be better in the park. Probably 70/30 jumps to rails. Doesn't have to be the same as machete just best I can get for that use. I have other boards for the rest of the mountain


No softer would be better 30/70 jumps to rails. For 70/30 jumps/rail (roughly my percentages) something more medium flex would be better. I like/use a NS Proto CT 154 myself (prefer it to the Evo because the snappy tips give your more pop) but there are many other boards out there.

For OP... Skate Banana is a noodle... seriously if you need a softer board you are doing something wrong when attempting butters and presses. Similarly, if board feel "heavy" to you, you are probably not popping or ollie-ing correctly. I say this without ever seeing you ride so I *could* be wrong - but I think you may be better off spending the money on lessons. Otherwise... Arbor Draft maybe (my friends who jib a lot seem to like that board)?


----------



## aplummer (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for you opinion. Will look into that flow. Already have a couple NS boards. Adding a proto could be a good option


----------

